# Mydieselclaim.com



## Pugmister (30 Apr 2021)

My father in law mentioned that he saw an advert on TV for a class action suit being pursued by a UK firm against a number on manufacturers on a no win no fee basis.

Just wondering if anyone here has signed up for this? Might be of use to anyone who has imported from the UK in recent years.

 I completed the questionaire on the website but not entirely sure if it open to consumers in the Republic Of Ireland.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Apr 2021)

What is the basis of the claim?


----------



## Pugmister (30 Apr 2021)

From the website

A number of car manufacturers are accused of diesel emissions fraud after allegedly* fitting defeat devices in their vehicles to cheat emissions tests and laws* between *2007 and 2020*.

*Hundreds of thousands of diesel cars and vans* are involved in the *‘Dieselgate’* scandal, and it is believed that they were producing emissions levels that *significantly exceeded* *laws* put in place to protect the public and the environment.

In the case of Mercedes, it is claimed that each illegal vehicle was producing over 40 times the EU and UK emissions limit.

My Diesel Claim aims to get every driver of a diesel vehicle, *first registered between 2007 and 2020,* a chance of receiving *up to £10,000* in compensation.

*Mercedes, Volkswagen, Audi, BMW, Vauxhall, Ford, Citroen, Peugeot, Renault, Nissan, Skoda, Jaguar, and Land Rover* are among those included in My Diesel Claim and alleged to be involved in the Dieselgate scandal. Some of these manufacturers have *already paid out millions, or even billions,* in compensation to drivers.

PGMBM believes that *corporations should be held accountable* for the damage they have caused. We are already representing *tens of thousands of affected drivers.*


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Apr 2021)

This seems to me, to be nonsense, the damage was caused to the car companies and the environment, not to the individual drivers or purchasers of the vehicles. Surely there needs to have been damage done to them?
Also the compensation already paid out "to drivers" - really? Perhaps I missed it, but I don't recall seeing any stories of compensation paid out to individual drivers.


----------



## Leo (30 Apr 2021)

In reality, PGMBM believes they can make money from this, that's the sole motivation.

If they are seeking compensation, on what basis? The issue doesn't seem to have had a significant affect on second hand prices so what losses did owners experience? If the claim is on the basis of emissions and environmental damage, then why restrict access to owners of these vehicles and how do they come about a value of up to £10k on that basis while at the same time stating they are seeking to recover the full price of vehicles? Oh, they then mention deducting their fees first and keeping up to 50% of any award. 

Anyway, UK firm unlikely to represent Irish owners and there is no class action option in Irish law. Test cases would have to be selected and argued on their individual merits first I believe.


----------



## Johnno75 (30 Apr 2021)

A Solicitor’s firm in Mayo was involved in bringing such “dieselgate” cases (well, one case at least) before the Irish courts a few years ago. But all has gone quiet in relation to these cases of late.

I suspect the matter of a Plaintiff having to demonstrate actual loss before a court will grant damages would be a real issue in any litigation case against a manufacturer for a Plaintiff to succeed.


----------



## Zenith63 (1 May 2021)

dereko1969 said:


> This seems to me, to be nonsense, the damage was caused to the car companies and the environment, not to the individual drivers or purchasers of the vehicles. Surely there needs to have been damage done to them?
> Also the compensation already paid out "to drivers" - really? Perhaps I missed it, but I don't recall seeing any stories of compensation paid out to individual drivers.


I have not read into it in detail and I'm not suggesting the claim is likely to succeed here, but my guess is the impact on individuals is that as their cars emissions are greater than advertised, they could end up paying more taxes (VRT, BIK and motor tax will all be emissions linked in Ireland shortly) and this may impact the value of their car on top of these higher running costs - see the difference in value for pre and post 2008 cars for clear example of this.

On your second point -


> A federal judge has approved Volkswagen's $14.7 billion settlement over the carmaker's vehicle emissions scandal. The process of compensating affected U.S. car owners is beginning now, with the first buybacks expected to happen within the next few weeks.
> 
> Under the terms of the deal, Volkswagen agrees to either buy back or repair vehicles involved in the scandal. That means paying as much as $10.033 billion to owners.
> 
> ...





> owners who bought their cars after September 18, 2015, will get the full buyback value, plus $1,493.37, plus the value of the restitution payment (which will be no less than $2,550).  https://www.greencarreports.com/new...do-i-get-if-i-bought-a-vw-diesel-after-sep-18


----------



## Leo (4 May 2021)

Zenith63 said:


> I have not read into it in detail and I'm not suggesting the claim is likely to succeed here, but my guess is the impact on individuals is that as their cars emissions are greater than advertised, they could end up paying more taxes (VRT, BIK and motor tax will all be emissions linked in Ireland shortly) and this may impact the value of their car on top of these higher running costs - see the difference in value for pre and post 2008 cars for clear example of this.



Yeah, they may be impacted in the future, so you can't claim for that. There have been no moved to re-test or recertify the emissions of any of the affected cars, so it would be difficult to prove any specific loss, the fact that all diesels will likely be taxed more heavily to factor in their greater impact on air pollution shouldn't be grounds for a claim either. 

The class action system in the US is a very different animal to what's available here.


----------



## peemac (4 May 2021)

The two favourite phrases of chancers

"Up to"

"A chance of"

Usually you find with these actions that the only winners are the legal team


----------



## UltraTempest (4 May 2022)

@Pugmister did you win your case?


----------

